# Chapman MFA Directing 2020



## Johnella18 (Jan 14, 2020)

According to last year's applications interviews should go out soon and very soon. Just thought I'd make this so we have some place to share the good news!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 14, 2020)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## charlottehuang (Jan 31, 2020)

Hi everyone! I just got an interview notification from Chapman admission few days ago. I’m an international student so I will do it via Skype. While the faculty said they are actually still working on time slots so they would inform me whenever they are ready.
Did anyone also get an interview request during these days? I’m wondering what the question will be like.🧐
Ps: I applied for directing, 2020Fall


----------



## Johnella18 (Jan 31, 2020)

charlottehuang said:


> Hi everyone! I just got an interview notification from Chapman admission few days ago. I’m an international student so I will do it via Skype. While the faculty said they are actually still working on time slots so they would inform me whenever they are ready.
> Did anyone also get an interview request during these days? I’m wondering what the question will be like.🧐
> Ps: I applied for directing, 2020Fall


Nothing yet. What day did they email you? Was it an email?


----------



## Johnella18 (Jan 31, 2020)

Also congratulations! Lol 

And are you documentary or narrative? Sorry for all the questions I’m just curious why no one else has announced their interview invitation yet. I see a lot of other updates have been from the documentary track.


----------



## charlottehuang (Jan 31, 2020)

Johnella18 said:


> Nothing yet. What day did they email you? Was it an email?


They email me on 30 Jan
Yes, it’s an official email sent from Chapman admission (not from any professor) They invited me to have a in-person interview in campus and also attend the campus tour and their directing class. They provide me a link to a booking system to reserve the day. But since I am currently not in the US, I choose to do it via Skype. They said they will contact me once they are ready.


----------



## charlottehuang (Jan 31, 2020)

Johnella18 said:


> Also congratulations! Lol
> 
> And are you documentary or narrative? Sorry for all the questions I’m just curious why no one else has announced their interview invitation yet. I see a lot of other updates have been from the documentary track.


Thank you

Yes, I applied for narrative film directing.
I think they just started to send interview notification these days because I didn’t find many others got the email from narrative track. Did you also apply for narrative film directing? I think they will send more notification emails in the next few days.


----------



## Johnella18 (Feb 3, 2020)

charlottehuang said:


> Thank you
> 
> Yes, I applied for narrative film directing.
> I think they just started to send interview notification these days because I didn’t find many others got the email from narrative track. Did you also apply for narrative film directing? I think they will send more notification emails in the next few days.


Yes I am! Yeah I'm sure I'll hear from them this week 😃


----------



## Saay01 (Feb 5, 2020)

charlottehuang said:


> Hi everyone! I just got an interview notification from Chapman admission few days ago. I’m an international student so I will do it via Skype. While the faculty said they are actually still working on time slots so they would inform me whenever they are ready.
> Did anyone also get an interview request during these days? I’m wondering what the question will be like.🧐
> Ps: I applied for directing, 2020Fall



Hi! Congratulations on the interview invitation. All the best for it. 

I have also applied for the Fall 2020 Direction Program. Anxiously waiting for a response from them.


----------



## charlottehuang (Feb 5, 2020)

Saay01 said:


> Hi! Congratulations on the interview invitation. All the best for it.
> 
> I have also applied for the Fall 2020 Direction Program. Anxiously waiting for a response from them.


Good luck on your application! I think they are still sending out the interview request mails! It’s just the first week of Feb, still have lots of time!


----------



## Jawmmin (Feb 7, 2020)

Johnella18 said:


> According to last year's applications interviews should go out soon and very soon. Just thought I'd make this so we have some place to share the good news!





charlottehuang said:


> Hi everyone! I just got an interview notification from Chapman admission few days ago. I’m an international student so I will do it via Skype. While the faculty said they are actually still working on time slots so they would inform me whenever they are ready.
> Did anyone also get an interview request during these days? I’m wondering what the question will be like.🧐
> Ps: I applied for directing, 2020Fall



Hi! Yes I got an interview invite around the 29th and I’m also going to do Skype, I live in Texas. I’m not really sure what the questions will be...probably why you want to go there specifically and more info about your proposed documentary idea.


----------



## Johnella18 (Feb 8, 2020)

Am I the only one still confused? Lol. Are they sending out more interview invites? Are all the ones sent just documentary? Will we get a chance to sell ourselves to Chapman?!

Find out all this and more on “Chapman is Playing Games with Us” !!!

Set your DVR folks, it’s gonna be an interesting next couple of weeks


----------



## Chris W (Feb 9, 2020)

While you wait for more info.... Weigh in on your picks for tonight in this thread:






						Film & TV Discussions - 2020 Oscars Discussion
					

It is 5 am here and I am waiting for Oscars held in 2 hours, but I think I am going to fall asleep just before the awards part.. nooo.  But the Oscars are at 5pm PST so you have 5 more hours. That's enough for sleep. :)



					www.filmschool.org
				






And get that Oscars bingo card. 🤣


----------



## KeenanDK (Feb 9, 2020)

Johnella18 said:


> Am I the only one still confused? Lol. Are they sending out more interview invites? Are all the ones sent just documentary? Will we get a chance to sell ourselves to Chapman?!
> 
> Find out all this and more on “Chapman is Playing Games with Us” !!!
> 
> Set your DVR folks, it’s gonna be an interesting next couple of weeks


Dont think it's just the doc directing folks. I have my interview, via Skype, for the Producing program this week.

The other programs are moving, I expect the directing interview requests will pick up.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 10, 2020)

Good luck today @Johnella18 and @0826tiger!


----------



## alanshi (Feb 11, 2020)

I finished my interview and I was lowkey so nervous. I hope I didn't blow it. Id recommend doing the 5 hour tour and class sit-in if you can! Everyone at Chapman seems so nice and cool!


----------



## charlottehuang (Feb 11, 2020)

alanshi said:


> I finished my interview and I was lowkey so nervous. I hope I didn't blow it. Id recommend doing the 5 hour tour and class sit-in if you can! Everyone at Chapman seems so nice and cool!


Hi! Was your interview via Skype or in-person? and what did they ask during the interview? I’m also going to have my interview soon... Quite nervous!!


----------



## Johnella18 (Feb 13, 2020)

KeenanDK said:


> Dont think it's just the doc directing folks. I have my interview, via Skype, for the Producing program this week.
> 
> The other programs are moving, I expect the directing interview requests will pick up.


I meant for directing since this is technically the directing thread but all are welcome! 😃

 I’m just trying to figure out if just documentary applicants and one narrative were invited to interview.  It’s weird to have only one narrative on this whole website to have gotten an interview request. And then if they aren’t done with all the interviews, why are they so far spaced out? She got her invite 2 weeks ago. Just weird but maybe Chapman is going through some stuff idk 🤷‍♀️


----------



## charlottehuang (Feb 13, 2020)

Johnella18 said:


> I meant for directing since this is technically the directing thread but all are welcome! 😃
> 
> I’m just trying to figure out if just documentary applicants and one narrative were invited to interview.  It’s weird to have only one narrative on this whole website to have gotten an interview request. And then if they aren’t done with all the interviews, why are they so far spaced out? She got her invite 2 weeks ago. Just weird but maybe Chapman is going through some stuff idk 🤷‍♀️


They give me a link to reserve the date of interview, and there are many time slots on it (maybe more than ten), and most of it has been reserved. It doesn’t include those who chose to go there in person, so I guess they had sent out serval requests so far, but I’m not sure if it is only narrative or also documentary.


----------



## Johnella18 (Feb 13, 2020)

charlottehuang said:


> They give me a link to reserve the date of interview, and there are many time slots on it (maybe more than ten), and most of it has been reserved. It doesn’t include those who chose to go there in person, so I guess they had sent out serval requests so far, but I’m not sure if it is only narrative or also documentary.


Maybe nobody’s updating on the site then? But there were quite a few documentary people so it could also be a few of them. Yeah idk. But I checked back a few years and one person did get a request three weeks after the first batch (assuming they put in the correct date) so I’ll give them another week! 

In the meantime, anybody get a request from CalArts? The link they sent didn’t work and they haven’t answered either of my emails lol. Makes me feel like they don’t care so why should I?  😂  I guess I’ll call today


----------



## charlottehuang (Feb 13, 2020)

Hey guys, just finished my interview with a professor. I was really nervous but overall the interview is quite good .( but the professor spend some time finding my Skype because my account is too complicated... remember to set an easy one...)
He asked me about my film I submitted and he asked if there are other stories that I would like to do in the future. Except the detailed future concept I handed in, I haven’t had another specific storyline so far, but I did share some themes and topic that I want to focus on, and we had a nice conversation on recent situation in the Eastern Asia. He also showed the strong points of their program, which really makes me try to think to attend this program even if other really good program offer me a space. He said it is a “student-centric’ program and it fully focuses on “training a director”; besides, the professor there are all willing to help students to get intern opportunities.
He said the interview will keep going the next three weeks and the result will come out maybe within a month.
My advice for all of you is to be yourself and frankly speak out your voice and thoughts, and everything will be fine!


----------



## 123321 (Feb 13, 2020)

charlottehuang said:


> Hey guys, just finished my interview with a professor. I was really nervous but overall the interview is quite good .( but the professor spend some time finding my Skype because my account is too complicated... remember to set an easy one...)
> He asked me about my film I submitted and he asked if there are other stories that I would like to do in the future. Except the detailed future concept I handed in, I haven’t had another specific storyline so far, but I did share some themes and topic that I want to focus on, and we have a nice conversation on recent situation in the Eastern Asia. He also showed the strong points of their program, which really makes me try to think to attend this program even if other really good program offer me a space. He said it is a “student-centric’ program and it fully focuses on “training a director”; besides, the professor there are all willing to help students to get intern opportunities.
> He said the interview will keep going the next three weeks and the result will come out maybe within a month.
> My advice for all of you is to be yourself and frankly speak out your voice and thoughts, and everything will be fine!


So you mean they are still sending out interview invites or it's gonna take them three weeks to finish interviewing the current pool of candidates?


----------



## charlottehuang (Feb 13, 2020)

123321 said:


> So you mean they are still sending out interview invites or it's gonna take them three weeks to finish interviewing the current pool of candidates?


I am not sure whether they are still sending out the requests, cause he just told me all of the interview will end within three weeks. So far I see the interviews are arranged till next week. I think maybe wait for another week and see if they will send out more emails. It seems that there is still some time to interview other applicants.


----------



## charlottehuang (Feb 15, 2020)

Hey guys, does anyone know how many people there are in directing discipline each year? I’ve heard it’s a small class


----------



## Chris W (Feb 15, 2020)

charlottehuang said:


> Hey guys, does anyone know how many people there are in directing discipline each year? I’ve heard it’s a small class


@IndecisiveElle probably knows. Check out the interview with her here:














 Q& A With Danni (aka IndecisiveElle), Chapman Directing MFA Student


					“Film School is still Graduate School... you're still getting a master's and there's still traditional work that has to be done. And a lot of people just thought like, oh well I’ll just come here and make a bunch of movies.” 


Danni sitting with camera in kitchen - for her very first assignment...
				


Chris W
Mar 30, 2019
Comments: 5
Category: Film Student Interviews


----------



## alanshi (Feb 16, 2020)

charlottehuang said:


> Hey guys, does anyone know how many people there are in directing discipline each year? I’ve heard it’s a small class


Sorry for not checking the site soon enough to respond! I heard from the professors that interviewed me that each discipline has 20 students.


----------



## charlottehuang (Feb 16, 2020)

alanshi said:


> Sorry for not checking the site soon enough to respond! I heard from the professors that interviewed me that each discipline has 20 students.


No worries!

Is Chapman your first choice of film school? I am as well waiting for the result of USC, and wondering which program fit me the most.
The professor from Chapman told me it’s very competitive to be the director in USC, and I’ve also heard others said that it’s mostly difficult for non-native speaker. While the professor from Chapman guaranteed me that student from directing discipline will definitely get enough chances to direct our movies.
But you know, USC gained really high reputation and it’s undeniable that it’s really an excellent film school for their alumni network and resources.


----------



## alanshi (Feb 17, 2020)

charlottehuang said:


> No worries!
> 
> Is Chapman your first choice of film school? I am as well waiting for the result of USC, and wondering which program fit me the most.
> The professor from Chapman told me it’s very competitive to be the director in USC, and I’ve also heard others said that it’s mostly difficult for non-native speaker. While the professor from Chapman guaranteed me that student from directing discipline will definitely get enough chances to direct our movies.
> But you know, USC gained really high reputation and it’s undeniable that it’s really an excellent film school for their alumni network and resources.


Yeah I hear you. I think Chapman is my #1. Chapman funds some of their student films and let's you direct a lot. USC doesn't give much guidance, and they don't always let you direct films. It's a more open and exploratory school. I like that Chapman is focused and more disciplined, but that's just me. If you feel like you want to explore other aspects of media, then I'd say USC is a better pick, but for me, I want to direct, and I think Chapman offers more help and resources than USC for directors.


----------



## CCCCCrest (Feb 17, 2020)

So does anyone get the interview notification?


----------



## charlottehuang (Feb 18, 2020)

alanshi said:


> Yeah I hear you. I think Chapman is my #1. Chapman funds some of their student films and let's you direct a lot. USC doesn't give much guidance, and they don't always let you direct films. It's a more open and exploratory school. I like that Chapman is focused and more disciplined, but that's just me. If you feel like you want to explore other aspects of media, then I'd say USC is a better pick, but for me, I want to direct, and I think Chapman offers more help and resources than USC for directors.


May I ask what your major is in undergraduate? My major is English language and literature and I studied in filmmaking only for two semesters when I was in somewhere else as an exchange student,  so I haven’t really got a formal training in filmmaking like using the camera, lighting or other hard skills.
My ultimate goal is to be a narrative film director. But I am wondering whether I should go to a program with completed training in every aspect of filmmaking cause it seems that a director should as well expertise in all of the filmmaking skills
or I should go directly to the program specifically specialize in directing.


----------



## alanshi (Feb 21, 2020)

charlottehuang said:


> May I ask what your major is in undergraduate? My major is English language and literature and I studied in filmmaking only for two semesters when I was in somewhere else as an exchange student,  so I haven’t really got a formal training in filmmaking like using the camera, lighting or other hard skills.
> My ultimate goal is to be a narrative film director. But I am wondering whether I should go to a program with completed training in every aspect of filmmaking cause it seems that a director should as well expertise in all of the filmmaking skills
> or I should go directly to the program specifically specialize in directing.


My undergraduate was a double major in communication and film. I hear what you're saying. If you want to take more classes in other areas besides directing, then USC really is the best choice for you. Chapman's curriculum is more focused, and they leave only a few slots for additional electives, which fits me very well because I'm relatively confident in my basic knowledge of sound, design, editing, cinematography etc. In my personal opinion, I don't think you need to know all the technical details of every filmmaking department in order to be a good director. If you choose Chapman, I'm 100% sure you will learn what you need to know about all the different departments in filmmaking that is necessary for a director to know. And you can always take different classes, ask your classmates, or ask faculty about anything you're unsure about. If you disagree and really feel like you need more room to explore other departments in-depth, then certainly USC is a better pick for you. Its all subjective though and up to personal preference. That's just my two cents.


----------



## Johnella18 (Feb 21, 2020)

Okay folks series finale came early!
Chapman emailed me yesterday and told me I wasn't accepted into directing, but to consider my second choice-- the screenwriting MFA. Anybody else get something similar? I thought it strange to say we like you for our school  . . . but not for directing. Lol


----------



## jn0pe (Feb 22, 2020)

Does anyone know whether they interview Editing applicants? I haven't heard a thing from Chapman since submitting my materials.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 22, 2020)

jn0pe said:


> Does anyone know whether they interview Editing applicants? I haven't heard a thing from Chapman since submitting my materials.


Doesn't look like it from past applications:

https://www.filmschool.org/applications/?scf[School][1]=ChapmanEditing


----------



## Saay01 (Feb 29, 2020)

Hi guys! Does anyone have any idea if the directing people are done with their interviews? I didn't get an interview request from Chapman but I got from USC, NYU, Columbia and LMU. So I was wondering how does Chapman select their candidates. I spoke with the admission counselor and she told me that as long asI don't get a response from them saying I've been rejected, my application is still in consideration. She also said that all applicants don't have to give an interview but I'm still worried as Chapman is my first choice. I'm an international student from India so I'm not familiar with the whole process.


----------



## Saay01 (Feb 29, 2020)

Hi guys! Does anyone have any idea if the directing people are done with their interviews? I didn't get an interview request from Chapman but I got from USC, NYU, Columbia and LMU. So I was wondering how does Chapman select their candidates. I spoke with the admission counselor and she told me that as long asI don't get a response from them saying I've been rejected, my application is still in consideration. She also said that all applicants don't have to give an interview but I'm still worried as Chapman is my first choice. I'm an international student from India so I'm not familiar with the whole process.


----------



## Ep317 (Feb 29, 2020)

Saay01 said:


> Hi guys! Does anyone have any idea if the directing people are done with their interviews? I didn't get an interview request from Chapman but I got from USC, NYU, Columbia and LMU. So I was wondering how does Chapman select their candidates. I spoke with the admission counselor and she told me that as long asI don't get a response from them saying I've been rejected, my application is still in consideration. She also said that all applicants don't have to give an interview but I'm still worried as Chapman is my first choice. I'm an international student from India so I'm not familiar with the whole process.


This actually makes me feel a little bit better! I didn’t get an interview from Chapman and I thought I didn’t have a chance anymore but I guess there’s still hope if not everyone who gets in also gets an interview.


----------



## sguilford (Feb 29, 2020)

Saay01 said:


> Hi guys! Does anyone have any idea if the directing people are done with their interviews? I didn't get an interview request from Chapman but I got from USC, NYU, Columbia and LMU. So I was wondering how does Chapman select their candidates. I spoke with the admission counselor and she told me that as long asI don't get a response from them saying I've been rejected, my application is still in consideration. She also said that all applicants don't have to give an interview but I'm still worried as Chapman is my first choice. I'm an international student from India so I'm not familiar with the whole process.


I did not get an interview nor do I blame them because I am not at all proud of my application I submitted to them a ha ha! Not too concerned about it though because I submitted a strong application to many other programs as you did!


----------



## DylanJ (Mar 5, 2020)

I have still not heard anything from Chapman, but if they've been sending out interviews for over a month now, I'm not exactly sure what to think. It's odd that so many of us still dont know now that we're into march and weeks of interviews have already taken place, but I suppose they just like to spread out their process more than other schools.


----------



## grace (Mar 5, 2020)

Anxiously awaiting the decisions, too. So over it.


----------



## JJJ123 (Mar 8, 2020)

I still have not heard yet either. Just playing the waiting game...


----------



## grace (Mar 12, 2020)

Only now reading about the travel suspension from Europe to the US. My heart is broken. All the work and hope put into these applications and now it might all be for nothing because of a stupid virus


----------



## Memz (Mar 12, 2020)

grace said:


> Only now reading about the travel suspension from Europe to the US. My heart is broken. All the work and hope put into these applications and now it might all be for nothing because of a stupid virus



Hey. The suspension is a temporary measure, currently set for 30 days. I highly doubt it's going to affect these applications in any way, except for perhaps some delays in notifications. I really wouldn't worry at this point!


----------



## grace (Mar 12, 2020)

Hope you’re right. Sorry, my comment sounded a bit more pessimistic than I intended to. I think I’m slowly losing my mind during this waiting period.


----------



## KeenanDK (Mar 12, 2020)

Something has gone terribly wrong if this restriction is still in place through the summer lol


----------



## Memz (Mar 12, 2020)

KeenanDK said:


> Something has gone terribly wrong if this restriction is still in place through the summer lol



On our way to campus..


----------



## Memz (Mar 12, 2020)

grace said:


> Hope you’re right. Sorry, my comment sounded a bit more pessimistic than I intended to. I think I’m slowly losing my mind during this waiting period.



I get it. It's easy to start thinking of all the worst outcomes. : )


----------



## DylanJ (Mar 12, 2020)

Memz said:


> I get it. It's easy to start thinking of all the worst outcomes. : )



While I dont think that what's happening now will impact a Fall 2020 start, it will certainly delay the admissions process for most schools, which already seems to be dragging along.

Still not hearing anything after I know weeks of interviews have happened is definitely concerning, but I'm sure that theres still hope for us who haven't heard. Just gotta stay patient, no matter how long it takes.


----------



## alanshi (Mar 12, 2020)

Memz said:


> On our way to campus..
> 
> 
> View attachment 1715


Shit has me dying. Not literally. Good luck to everyone, and I'm sure everything will be okay!


----------



## Ep317 (Mar 12, 2020)

I just got a weird email from Chapman ahah basically they’re asking for additional documents since I’m international and I have been admitted but never received a letter of acceptance?! Ahah well, I guess I got in!! I am in the cinematography track


----------



## grace (Mar 12, 2020)

Ep317 said:


> I just got a weird email from Chapman ahah basically they’re asking for additional documents since I’m international and I have been admitted but never received a letter of acceptance?! Ahah well, I guess I got in!! I am in the cinematography track


SAME HERE AAHHH I cannot believe this is real I can't breathe. Am I dreaming? Is this real?


----------



## charlottehuang (Mar 12, 2020)

I’m in!!! 😭I’m in the Directing discipline


----------



## Chris W (Mar 12, 2020)

charlottehuang said:


> I’m in!!! 😭I’m in the Directing discipline


Congrats! Since you're already a Supporting Member I gave you the Chapman badge.  Thanks for supporting the site!


----------



## Lannie (Mar 12, 2020)

Just got the email too! I'm INNNN!!


----------



## Lillianlyu (Mar 12, 2020)

Ep317 said:


> I just got a weird email from Chapman ahah basically they’re asking for additional documents since I’m international and I have been admitted but never received a letter of acceptance?! Ahah well, I guess I got in!! I am in the cinematography track


Me too, I got in, I'm in Producing discipline😀


----------



## grace (Mar 13, 2020)

So did everyone only get that “Next Step: Submit the International Student Supplement Form” email? Seems odd there is no acceptance letter before the ‘next step’ lol


----------



## mellamocyl (Mar 13, 2020)

charlottehuang said:


> I’m in!!! 😭I’m in the Directing discipline


Hi, I’ve also been admitted in the Directing program. I’m also Taiwanese.


----------



## DylanJ (Mar 13, 2020)

Congrats to everyone who was just accepted!!!


----------



## Ep317 (Mar 13, 2020)

grace said:


> So did everyone only get that “Next Step: Submit the International Student Supplement Form” email? Seems odd there is no acceptance letter before the ‘next step’ lol


I looked everywhere but I can’t seem to find anything other than that .. also no mention regarding possible scholarships


----------



## charlottehuang (Mar 13, 2020)

mellamocyl said:


> Hi, I’ve also been admitted in the Directing program. I’m also Taiwanese.


PM you!!!


----------



## charlottehuang (Mar 13, 2020)

The official acceptance letter has been released in Portal! Check it out 😉


----------



## Ep317 (Mar 13, 2020)

charlottehuang said:


> The official acceptance letter has been released in Portal! Check it out 😉


Got an e-mail too! It also says I was awarded a scholarship but it doesn’t say how much or any further details yet.


----------



## alanshi (Mar 13, 2020)

Wow congrats to everyone! I also got an email today accepting me into the Directing program! I'm so excited and I hope to see some of you in the Fall!


----------



## aetherHemera (Mar 13, 2020)

I got an email too! I was accepted into the editing program.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 13, 2020)

Lannie said:


> Just got the email too! I'm INNNN!!





Lillianlyu said:


> Me too, I got in, I'm in Producing discipline😀





mellamocyl said:


> Hi, I’ve also been admitted in the Directing program. I’m also Taiwanese.





alanshi said:


> Wow congrats to everyone! I also got an email today accepting me into the Directing program! I'm so excited and I hope to see some of you in the Fall!





aetherHemera said:


> I got an email too! I was accepted into the editing program.



Congrats everyone! If you want the Chapman badge and access to the private Chapman forum (which was quite active last year) see this thread here:






						HOT TO: Join Private Film School Clubs, get Film School Badges, & access Private School Forums
					

The Student Club system is a perk for Supporting Members that allows accepted applicants, current students, or alumni to have private discussions that are not visible to non-members and el Google. Think of it as similar to Facebook's Private Groups.  It's a safe place for you to share more...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## DylanJ (Mar 13, 2020)

I just got notified that I was rejected! A little disheartenin, but maybe i wouldnt have been a good fit for the school anyway. Still waiting to hear from UTA and Emerson where people have also already been accepted, so definitely concerning, but I'm not giving up hope!


----------



## jn0pe (Mar 13, 2020)

aetherHemera said:


> I got an email too! I was accepted into the editing program.


Me too for editing! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 13, 2020)

jn0pe said:


> Me too for editing! Congratulations!!!


Awesome.  Getting quite the collection of badges there.


----------



## sguilford (Mar 13, 2020)

I received my rejection, but I was accepted to other schools that were higher priority for me, so that's okay! Congrats to everyone who got in! And congrats to everyone who's going to their dream school!


----------



## mellamocyl (Mar 13, 2020)

Ep317 said:


> Got an e-mail too! It also says I was awarded a scholarship but it doesn’t say how much or any further details yet.



Hi! Did you receive the fellowship notification directly from the Dodge College of Film and Media Arts? Thank you.


----------



## Ep317 (Mar 13, 2020)

mellamocyl said:


> Hi! Did you receive the fellowship notification directly from the Dodge College of Film and Media Arts? Thank you.


Yes! I first got an e-mail notifying me about receiving a scholarship and after a few hours I got the actual scholarship email with the amount/details and all of that.


----------



## JJJ123 (Mar 14, 2020)

I've been waitlisted for the directing discipline. Never did an interview and wasn't contacted prior to receiving the notice.


----------



## charlottehuang (Mar 17, 2020)

Hey guys, I just asked Chapman admission a few questions related to the directing program.
Sharing with you if you need it:

There are about 15-18 students in each cohort and there are 3 cohorts (1st years, 2nd years, & 3rdyears)
We actually have 48% males and 52% females in the program
The approximate acceptance rate this year was 16% for Directing alone


----------



## Nolan Elias (Mar 17, 2020)

I haven't heard anything back from them at all. Not a rejection or an acceptance. I don't know what this means.


----------



## bmac (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi all! I just committed to Chapman!!!!!!!! I'm so ready!!! 

I saw this video and got so hyped! Excited to meet everyone who commits!


----------

